# DarkspARCS checking in...



## DarkspARCS (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello my fine and refired friends...

Im just checking in... Been busy of late with my union ventures and havent been out in the wild or online for awhile.

Will be checking in may... When my work schedule will free me to begin working two tons of high refractory ore promising 100ozt. Im in the middle of concentrating the fines and will need to crush the larger rock before i set up the leaching pad...

Anyway thats a discussion for may. Til then may your path find values unseen and your efforts glittering with fine results !!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 15, 2017)

DarkspARCS said:


> When my work schedule will free me to begin working two tons of high refractory ore promising 100ozt.


 :shock: Wow! That's some nice ore! I hope it turns out as you hope!

Nice to see you dropping in again.

Dave


----------

